# I can't believe this is happening!



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

What are we doing?! Very heartbreaking and impossible not to get mad!

http://christiannews.net/2013/04/15...al-after-adopted-children-report-being-raped/


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> What are we doing?! Very heartbreaking and impossible not to get mad!
> 
> http://christiannews.net/2013/04/15...al-after-adopted-children-report-being-raped/


Trust me their doom is sure, unles they cry out for mercy. For vengence is mine I will repay says the Lord so leave room for the wrath of God.

Also
*Luke 17:2*

New King James Version (NKJV)

2 It would be better for him if a millstone were hung around his neck, and he were thrown into the sea, than that he should offend one of these little ones.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

It's like we're sacrificing our children for the sake of what? Not offending?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> Trust me their doom is sure, unles they cry out for mercy. For vengence is mine I will repay says the Lord so leave room for the wrath of God.
> 
> Also
> *Luke 17:2*
> ...


Yes Luke 17:2 says it very clearly.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Since abortions are open and common we have been sacrificing them for quite some time. We are also reaping what we have sown as a Country.Look all around you, the signs of hard cold hearts are everywhere, and so are the signs of Judgement.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Good point jiggin junkie. All we have to do is open our eyes and take a look around.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe a big problem is that Christians won't confront sin anymore.
When these groups with twisted agendas protest, they are loud and make sure that they are seen. 
When Christians make a stand against sin, only a few Christians are willing to be counted.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is I believe what you are referring to.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> Here is I believe what you are referring to.


Yes, our only hope is Jesus.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am not trying to deflect the issue, but this stuff happens way tooo much weather a heterosexual couple,heterosexual man, heterosexual female, or a gay couple. Child abuse is horrible and heavy one's heart.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen, I'm too disgusted to even comment.. Lord, have mercy on their souls..


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

They both need the Lord and His mercy and grace, as far as the kids they will need the Lords comfort and healing.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Amen, I'm too disgusted to even comment.. Lord, have mercy on their souls..


justice need to be swift and hollow pointed and then let the lord sort out what to do with there souls.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

As much as this is horrible, we must always remember that all sins are forgivable if one is repetitive. We are all sinners because we all have fallen short of God's perfect standard. However, the worldly consequences differ depending on the sin. King David had Bathsheba's husband killed, thus David was a murder. However the bible tells us that David was a man after God's own heart, which meant that David obviously got right with God. Yet David still had to deal with the worldly consequences. 

The same hold true for people who hurt children. No matter how difficult it may seem, they are sinners who are lost and going to hell. Now don't get me wrong, they who hurt children should pay the worldly consequences. But we must look at all the lost as needing Christ. I was sexually abused as a child by non-family members and it took years to get through it. Yet I must forgive those who did that to me and pray for them, which isn't easy. There are many times I want to crush them who do these things, but then I remember that my sins put Christ on the cross too!

I hope this doesn't come across wrong. Just wanting to point out that while these crimes are horrible, our sins put Christ on the cross too! And this is coming from one who was abused as a child. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Bless you atc.. I agree with you. Forgiveness.. you are a very strong person. May God bless you in ways you have never seen or could ever imagine sir. You are a good person. I just finished listening to a sermon on King David just about 30 mins. ago. And you are absolutely correct with what you just said. That made my day. You are a blessing..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> As much as this is horrible, we must always remember that all sins are forgivable if one is repetitive. We are all sinners because we all have fallen short of God's perfect standard. However, the worldly consequences differ depending on the sin. King David had Bathsheba's husband killed, thus David was a murder. However the bible tells us that David was a man after God's own heart, which meant that David obviously got right with God. Yet David still had to deal with the worldly consequences.
> 
> The same hold true for people who hurt children. No matter how difficult it may seem, they are sinners who are lost and going to hell. Now don't get me wrong, they who hurt children should pay the worldly consequences. But we must look at all the lost as needing Christ. I was sexually abused as a child by non-family members and it took years to get through it. Yet I must forgive those who did that to me and pray for them, which isn't easy. There are many times I want to crush them who do these things, but then I remember that my sins put Christ on the cross too!
> 
> ...


Good word brother. God bless you.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Seeker said:


> Bless you atc.. I agree with you. Forgiveness.. you are a very strong person. May God bless you in ways you have never seen or could ever imagine sir. You are a good person. I just finished listening to a sermon on King David just about 30 mins. ago. And you are absolutely correct with what you just said. That made my day. You are a blessing..


Thanks! I wish people could understand that the emotional hurt and scars from sexual abuse is far worse than the physical abuse itself. Don't get me wrong, the physical abuse is terrible, but the emotional leftovers is so bad that it affects the victim the rest of their lives. It can cause extroverts to become introverts. It can cause feelings of not being wanted to the desire to do anything to be wanted. And so many other things in between. I would never wish it on anyone. With this said, the victims and ones doing the harming all need Jesus!

I personally believe that since the pornography industry has got their way under the 1st amendment that Satan has used that to stir the sinful desires of people to the point that has caused all the sexual violence over the past 75+ years. And with the Internet, it is now running ramped. Imagine the following.

1st - a little boy walking home from school finds a " dirty magazine.". He picks it up and is fascinated by what he sees. 
2nd - now his curiosity is up, so he looks at the magazine daily. 
3rd - as time goes by, he starts fantasying sexual things in a perverted way. 
4th - eventually he gets a computer and slowly starts looking at **** all the while hiding it. 
5th - as he gets older, he starts having perverted thoughts and eventually either goes to a prostitute or commits a crime.

The bottom line is Satan is trying anything to get into the minds of people. He knows that our hearts are sinful and if he can he can get into our minds, then the sinful desires of the heart can be fertilized.

Anyway, it's sad how sinful the human race has become.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I concur with you atcfisherman. My initial thought about the article is "How can these people adopt children?" Is that legal? If it is, then it's not the first time the law of man has been in conflict with God's law. You are right though that the human race has become so sinful. God help us all.


----------

